# LED Replacement



## FishLifeLondon (3 Feb 2018)

I got an Aqua Manta 35 aquarium at Christmas and it came with an LED light that after two weeks use has packed in. It is on a goose neck and I think the problem may have been me bending the unit too much. The LED still works, sort of and comes on with the timer, but it has been dimming after half an hour or so inconsistently. So I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to fix it, or if not what should I buy to replace it. The tank is currently being used as a holding tank while I rescape and restart my first aquarium. It currently has some Buce, Anubias, Moss and Hydrocotyle Japan floating around and a few fish. It will then be used as a quarantine to fully stock my fist aquarium and then will be made into a display. The display will be a low tech hopefully achieving a carpet and if not, a moss carpet and I will use some aquasoil, liquid ferts and maybe LCO2. What would an appropriate light be for these goals that doesn't cost me more than £50 and doesn't over do it. Thanks


----------



## Lukes (4 Feb 2018)

Hey there

I have a “Chihiros AquaSky” over a 40cm cube which lights it up perfectly, it is very bright and is growing all my plants (I am using co2, ferts and aquasoil) so fairly high tech with a few medium plants from tropica! This light cost me £48.99 from co2 supermarket. I have just checked the price of the 35cm unit and for some strange reason it is slightly more at £50.99 but this light comes with an inline dimmer switch so if it was too bright you can easily dim it down

As you can see it sits directly onto the tank I don’t use the lid but I guess the plastic flaps that the lid uses to sit onto the tank can easily be trimmed to allow the light to sit on or just sit the light directly onto the glass lid

(Tank is only 3 weeks old but I’ve down graded from a 125l so I’ve not had the lights long but they defiantly seem to be working) 






Hope this helps


----------



## FishLifeLondon (6 Feb 2018)

Thanks for your reply,
I'll consider the Aqua Sky, especially its dimmablity. It's a little expensive for me, but i think I might get it. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lukes (7 Feb 2018)

Hi again fishlife

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075D9N56X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_DnTEAb53V8RT8

You could always try this, reviews are pretty good and slightly cheaper also comes with some type of lense to narrow the lighting I have no experience of this light so I can’t comment!


----------



## Smells Fishy (7 Feb 2018)

I have quite a few different sorts of led's running for my tanks. The best is my aqua one 130 aspire led, this is basically it http://aqua-one-parts.co.uk/aqua-on...p-on-led-lighting-system-for-aquanano-40.html but mine is way bigger. Next best is my AquarienEco which casts a nice blue into the tank, there in your price range on amazon. My worse led's are clip on hidoms, I've got 3 in use and 2 have problems. There's all sorts out there to many to name but Aquael clip on I'll be trying out sometime, they seem pretty good. Then there's this that also I plan on trying out. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-S...-spons&keywords=Fish+tank+clip+led+light&th=1


----------



## Maple (7 Feb 2018)

I also have Chihiros but the cheapest A-series LED on two of my tanks and I really like them. They are a little bit too strong for my tanks so I have them dimmed. They grow plants very well. Don't look as well as Aquasky but still better than lots of LED lights out there. One of them is running over a year now and I haven't had any problems with them yet.


----------



## Maple (7 Feb 2018)

BTW I bought them form the Hinterfeld website, and the A351 for 35cm tank is £31.77
http://www.hinterfeld.com/uk-chihir...lamp-12-65w-plant-fish-shrimp-light-20-120cm/


----------

